# Is the Specialized Allez Elite 2008 OK for a novice?



## lonesome_rider (4 Jun 2008)

Hi all,

My 1st post, so please be gentle with me 

Over the years I have owned various bikes, nothing serious and sort of only go out when I can be bothered (in the mood for it). I think the most I have cycled in one day is around 50 miles.

Even though my current job has me walking nearly 40 miles per week.... it does nothing to sort out the love handles and that ever expanding lump knows a the belly 

So I want to start going out on the bike again but try and maintain a more robust attitude towards this time. I struggle with it at times, hence the user name on here 

I currently own a Specialized Hardrock XC 2006. Not sure why I went down the MTB route, but I did. I don't actually do any major off road biking. I go along the canal sometimes, but mostly on normal roads. Whether that be back roads or main roads.

So I was thinking of probably selling this as its minty mint (like new), as I look after my things. Then treating myself to the Allez Elite 2008.

Reason why I picked this bike out of the hundreds at hand, was mailny the make and the fact I love the colour, as its the same as my MTB. All my cycling gear was purchased around these colurs (black+red).

The other leading factor is that my local bike shop only sells Specialized bikes. From the £300 kind to the over £3K kind. I know the guys there and get on well with them. Plus I can probably get some discount too, which always helps. With it being local, if I have any problems I can easily go and seethem and have things sorted out. Rather than but something mail order andh ave it all to sort out myself.

Quite a long winded 1st post I know, but I have tried to give as much detail/background as possible.

One thing I forgot to mettion is that I am not a serious biker. By that I mean I won't be doing any races/events. Its just me billy no mates out and about in the Yorkshire Dales where I live.

Looking forward to your replies.

Gazza.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2008)

Welcome to the forum lonesome_butnotfortoolongaroundhererider...

Others will know of this bike - I know nothing but if you feel like a chat get along to the CycleChat Café - it's on the right a little further down the road...
Don't be a stranger.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2008)

First things first - DON'T make the same mistake you did with your MTB - have a look at the riding you do, what conditions you do it in, and what sort of bike you actually need.

If you're planning to ride in the rain, or when the roads are wet, a bike that can take mudguards is going to make things much more pleasant for you. If you need to carry stuff, a bike that can take a rear rack to mount panniers on may be what you need.

Think about the gearing too - if you have lots of hills, you might want a bike with a compact chainset (two slightly smaller front cogs than standard) or a triple chainset (three small cogs with a "granny" ring for grinding up hills). If where you are is mostly flat, you might want to go for higher gearing.

Most importantly ride a few, or at least sit on them and get a feel for the riding position - buy the one that you like that ticks off the "must haves" too.


----------



## lonesome_rider (4 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I don't see me riding in the rain unless I am unlucky to be caught out in it 

Around where I live I can choose many a route, some have lots of hills, some have very few. But around where I live, if I go out into the sticks then its single track roads in places and plenty of hills.

On the other hand if I stick to the main 'A' roads, then the hills are nothing to worry about.

Going to the bike shop in a mo to see what's what. They know their stuff there, so it won't be liking asking a sales guy in Halfords 

I like Specialized stuff + like I say, its a local shop and far easy to get anything sorted, than travelling miles or mail order.

Cheers,

Gazza.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2008)

lonesome_rider said:


> I like Specialized stuff + like I say, its a local shop and far easy to get anything sorted, than travelling miles or mail order.



I'm sure you'll find something to suit you - just be aware that little niggles become less and less so as you cover more distance - pick a bike that fits (the shop will help you with this) and where the riding position suits you.


----------



## Maz (4 Jun 2008)

Lucky man. I wish I had a Spesh Allez Elite (maybe my next bike). Have a ride of it and see if you like it.
I have the Spesh Sirrus Elite (flat bar equivalent?) and it's a great bike, light and responsive etc.


----------



## spandex (4 Jun 2008)

Welcome lonesome rider to the mad house

Jhon the monkey is right in the post #3 It is a very nice bike and I find it rides well. Where are you in Yorkshire?


----------



## lonesome_rider (4 Jun 2008)

spandex said:


> Where are you in Yorkshire?


With not living in a large populated area, I would rather not give my exact location out on a public forum. Hope that does not sound arsey...as its not meant to be


----------



## spandex (4 Jun 2008)

That cool as you can see I live in york I was wondering if you was near by but its cool.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jun 2008)

Welcome lonesome, The Ellite is a very good bike. As long as you know the limitations that the bike can do. i.e not suitable for off road trails, or rough canal paths, it is a road bike. Give one a test ride first to see if you like it.


----------



## lonesome_rider (4 Jun 2008)

Been to have a look today but did not have the model I was after in + they were busy, so did not get much of a chance for a comfortable chat.

With them being local they know the area and a good deal of routes around where I live. He did say that it was a very good bike for the sort of roads I would be going on. Also showed me another (can not remember the make) which had thicker tyres for off road too. But seeing as I am on the road more with the MTB than off it... it would pointless going down that route.

I might even keep my MTB (as I won't get that much for it 2nd hand) to go out on if its not that good a day. Then use the Elite for nice dry days etc.

Early days yet. Will go back to the shop tomorrow when I am passing and sit on the next model up/down (which they do have) to get some sort of idea.


----------



## lonesome_rider (5 Jun 2008)

Just a quick update. Going for a test ride on the next model down next week. If I like it and all goes well, my order will be placed for the Allez Elite


----------



## Maz (5 Jun 2008)

lonesome_rider said:


> Just a quick update. Going for a test ride on the next model down next week. If I like it and all goes well, my order will be placed for the Allez Elite


Go for it, man. Wish it were me.


----------



## postman (5 Jun 2008)

I think you will be very happy on that.I think Bigtallflatbloke has that down as one of his choices and so do i.


----------



## lonesome_rider (5 Jun 2008)

Really looking forward to it, its nice to have a new toy to play with


----------



## andyfromotley (5 Jun 2008)

I have an spesh allez which i bought about four years ago, it's a cheap road bike which i think is fantastic! I was planning to upgrade it but havent felt the need. It does for me and if it were to die or get nicked i'd have another spesh without hesitation.

From what you have said i would try to get a triple chain set, it makes life easier for us mortal. Dont be a billy no mates. I live in otley, you can pm me if you fancy a ride out into the dales, Nice and easy run and a pace to suit us both, if thats not convenient there are loads of others who will go out for a ride with you wherever you live. 

Good luck, dont forget to add about 100 for extras, (shoes pedals clothing etc!)

andy


----------



## lonesome_rider (5 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> I have an spesh allez which i bought about four years ago, it's a cheap road bike which i think is fantastic! I was planning to upgrade it but havent felt the need. It does for me and if it were to die or get nicked i'd have another spesh without hesitation.
> 
> From what you have said i would try to get a triple chain set, it makes life easier for us mortal. Dont be a billy no mates. I live in otley, you can pm me if you fancy a ride out into the dales, Nice and easy run and a pace to suit us both, if thats not convenient there are loads of others who will go out for a ride with you wherever you live.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, appreciated.

AFAIK the Elite has a double x 9 = 18 speed. Are you saying that's not going to be enough?

I have plenty of clothing by Specialized, which cost a small fortune, but very good kit.

Going to use my MTB shoes and pedals on the Elite if I buy it. Discussed this with the dealer today and he said it was no problem. If I don't get on iwht it, I can always buy the right ones. But just trying to save forking out even more.

If all goes well and I but this. I think I need to get some regular miles in and get of my lazy arse. Went on a long ride with a sort of pro rider once (x-mate now) and thought I was going to die when I got home.


----------



## andyfromotley (5 Jun 2008)

Depends how fit you are i guess. I prefer the triple because there are a number of hills i couldnt get over without it, but i weigh 15.5 stone and am unfit from years of smoking. Ask your lbs, they know you and should will probably be the best judge.

Now if were trading cycling quotes;

'It never gets easier, you just get faster' Greg lemond


----------



## lonesome_rider (5 Jun 2008)

For cycling fitness, I would say I am OK sort of fit but not fit fit (if you know what I mean). Shove hill after hill in front of me and I will probably have a heart attack 

Walking fitness is top notch as I am Postman and walk nearly 40 miles per week.

I am 13.2 stone and all the fat is around my gut. Which I REALLY want to lose. Lycra can be a very embarrassing bit of clothing when you don't have a nice flat tummy


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2008)

lonesome_rider said:


> Going to use my MTB shoes and pedals on the Elite if I buy it. Discussed this with the dealer today and he said it was no problem. If I don't get on iwht it, I can always buy the right ones. But just trying to save forking out even more.



Should be fine - I find SPDs get a bit uncomfortable on long rides (and road shoes+cleats (in my case SPD-SL) seem to me to be more efficient). I wear SPD shoes through the week though, and for the commute (between 40 minutes and and an hour) they're fine.


----------



## postman (5 Jun 2008)

Lonesome Rider,I am the only Postman on this site.34 years service before i took the money and ran like hell nearly two years ago.I was in Otley this morning i saw two posties on bikes three bags each.And a young lady pushing the most evil looking giant box on wheels.Hope you get your bonuses just like Adam.He could by a fleet of good bikes for his lads and lasses.


----------



## lonesome_rider (5 Jun 2008)

If I can avoid shelling out on new shoes, it will be a bonus. As the ones I have are very comfy, really like them.


----------



## lonesome_rider (5 Jun 2008)

postman said:


> Lonesome Rider,I am the only Postman on this site.34 years service before i took the money and ran like hell nearly two years ago.I was in Otley this morning i saw two posties on bikes three bags each.And a young lady pushing the most evil looking giant box on wheels.Hope you get your bonuses just like Adam.He could by a fleet of good bikes for his lads and lasses.


Well there are 2 of us now... one current and one ex 

All all in all its OK. I find its the good relationship built up with the customers that makes the job for me.

Plus on days like today when it was 23C and walking around in shorts and t-shirt


----------



## lonesome_rider (5 Jun 2008)

The possible future bike in all its glory


----------



## postman (6 Jun 2008)

Great bike hope you have lots of fun on it.


----------



## Maz (6 Jun 2008)

lonesome_rider...change your avatar - it really freaks me out!


----------



## lonesome_rider (6 Jun 2008)

Maz said:


> lonesome_rider...change your avatar - it really freaks me out!


It does not freak me out though 

I like horror films


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2008)

Personally I'd go for a triple. You get 2 lower gears I think which nobody forces you to use but they're there just in case. My knees prefer me to spin up hills these days.

I have a Spesh Allez Sport which is very similar and is also red and black


----------



## lonesome_rider (6 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> Personally I'd go for a triple. You get 2 lower gears I think which nobody forces you to use but they're there just in case. My knees prefer me to spin up hills these days.
> 
> I have a Spesh Allez Sport which is very similar and is also red and black



Will pester the shop manager to death next week with 1001 questions when I have some test rides.


----------



## lonesome_rider (6 Jun 2008)

The Allez 2008 Triple is in black, which I don't like.

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=33694


----------



## G_MAN (6 Jun 2008)

I was considering buying a 2008 Specialized Allez Elite, however, my onlu concern is that you don't get as much for your money in terms of the groupset as you do with other manufacturers. For example, the Specialized comes with Shimano Tiagra whilst a Trek of the same price comes with Shimano 105.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (7 Jun 2008)

My first serious road bike was a spesh allez, I have to say I was very happy with it, they do make some excellent machines, common as muck mind you  but well made.

My only advice to you would be to spend as much as your budget will allow, that way you won't feel the need to upgrade stuff, well not immediately anyway!
Oh and get along to a participating www.bikefitting.com shop, I believe some Specialized dealerships now offer a BG fitting service too which is obviously Spesh bike specific.


----------



## lonesome_rider (7 Jun 2008)

G_MAN said:


> I was considering buying a 2008 Specialized Allez Elite, however, my onlu concern is that you don't get as much for your money in terms of the groupset as you do with other manufacturers. For example, the Specialized comes with Shimano Tiagra whilst a Trek of the same price comes with Shimano 105.


As a pure novice, that means very little to me I'm afraid. So I don't think I will notice anything 

I am wanting to stick with Specialized as I know the lads in the shop very well and they will look after me.

I fully appreciate there are better bikes, but for a novice biker like me, I think anything between £500-£800 will be more than adequate.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Jun 2008)

I bought a 2007 allez elite approx 18 months ago & have not regretted it at all. Fantastic bike, great riding position, but i wish i'd paid the extra & bought a triple  The 2007 model is a better colour than the 2008 too


----------



## lonesome_rider (8 Jun 2008)

Head is starting to spin now. I knew this would be far from straight forward


----------



## bonj2 (8 Jun 2008)

lonesome_rider said:


> Head is starting to spin now. I knew this would be far from straight forward



just get the allez elite it's a fine bike.
You don't NEED the top end groupset, the only difference is it's a bit lighter.
Tiagra works perfectly well.


----------



## andyfromotley (9 Jun 2008)

Buy It!

You Wont Regret It.


----------



## lonesome_rider (9 Jun 2008)

Had a good chat with one of guys in shop this morning, see them most days. The Allez Elite is a Compact set, so smaller gaps, so I should be fine with that compared to a double. To change it to a triple would add too much to the cost of the bike.


----------



## Maz (9 Jun 2008)

That's a much nicer avatar, lonesome_rider. Thanks.


----------



## Nick1979 (10 Jun 2008)

Hi lonesome_rider and all,

I'm basically in the same boat as you at the moment. Just tried the Spez Allez Elite and the Trek 1.7. Honestly I haven't felt a lot of difference between the two when riding, but has it is the first time I ride an actual road bike I don't really know what to look for.

They seems to be pretty similar, the components are a bit better on the Trek (105 10 speeds instead of Tiagra) but the Spez has a carbon rear tube (don't know if it makes a difference). Personally I prefer the look of the Trek but that's a close call. I think to be brave and go with a compact as well, not so many "hors categorie" hills around London!

Can anybody suggest a similar bike but from a more 'exotic' brand maybe? (I would love to see a Bianchi for real but haven't found a LBS that stock them yet).


----------



## lonesome_rider (10 Jun 2008)

The Yorkshire Dales are overloaded with hills, not many flat runs around here. Some of the hills are next to nothing and some will kick off a heart attack no doubt (well for me anyway) 

Due to the fact that my LBS is a matter of minutes away and that I know the guys that run it..... this is the main reason I am trying out Specialized only and no other brand.

The Tiagra thing vs 105 means very little to me and won't be something that will bother me. I also doubt it very much that I would notice the difference being a cycling novice.

The unfortunate thing is they don't stock the actual bike I am wanting (it will have to be ordered in). So I am trying the next model down.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jun 2008)

lonesome_rider said:


> The Tiagra thing vs 105 means very little to me and won't be something that will bother me. I also doubt it very much that I would notice the difference being a cycling novice.



Shimano has a heirarchy of components, that basically goes;

Sora -> Tiagra -> 105 -> Ultegra -> Dura-Ace (as I remember, I always get 105 and Ultegra mixed up)

Complicating matters slightly is that Tiagra is 9 speed whilst 105 etc are ten speed. That means that when you come to replace your Tiagra gear, you may (potentially) have to upgrade more than the broken bit if you want to move up the heirarchy - shifters in particular are expensive bits of kit, and it may be worth future proofing slightly at this stage...


----------



## lonesome_rider (10 Jun 2008)

I honestly don't think it will be a problem for me. The thing that initially caught my eye with the Elite 08 was the colour/style. I just love the red/black mix not keen on all black and don't really like white.


----------



## Nick1979 (10 Jun 2008)

You're right about the mixing, the Trek 1.7 actually has full 105 except a Ultegra derailleur (not bad for a £800 bike!).

So lonesome are you going for the Allez Sport instead? The opinion of the guy from my LBS was the Sport wasn't worth it, the Elite being vastly superior for just a £100 upgrade. Don't blame me, I just repeat what he told me, I personally have no idea! He said he didn't stock the Sport for this reason, the Elite being much more balanced.


----------



## lonesome_rider (10 Jun 2008)

The Elite is the bike I will purchase. Its just they do not have it in stock. But they have another in the Allez range for me to try out.

The guy in my LBS said exactly the same about the Sport. For the extra £100 you were getting quite an upgrade with the Elite.

Think I will keep my MTB too... just did a quick 10 mile round trip on the canal tonight. Won't be doing that on the Elite.


----------



## ChrisKH (11 Jun 2008)

lonesome_rider said:


> The Elite is the bike I will purchase. Its just they do not have it in stock. But they have another in the Allez range for me to try out.
> 
> The guy in my LBS said exactly the same about the Sport. For the extra £100 you were getting quite an upgrade with the Elite.
> 
> Think I will keep my MTB too... just did a quick 10 mile round trip on the canal tonight. Won't be doing that on the Elite.



Like Rich I have the Sport, bought because I couldn't at that time get the Elite in the colour I wanted. I should have waited as the Elite upgrades (front forks in particular with "dampers" or whatever the inserts are called) are worth it. Apparently.


----------



## lonesome_rider (12 Jun 2008)

Well its been quite a day. Started off with a trip to the cinema to see The Incredible Hulk and finished off with buying a bike.

However I have not bought the bike I set out to get in the first place.

I went out on the Allez 27 speed 2008 model. Same size frame as the Elite, so as to give me some idea. I was not impressed to be honest, a little be put off really. Whether that's to do with having an MTB I don't know, but it was not what I was expecting.

So after chatting with the manager of the shop for a while, he suggested I take out the Sirrus Comp (2007) and see what I thought of that. So he set it up for me and off I went on the exact same ride. WOW what a difference it made. Had a big grin on my face and really enjoyed the ride. Far better then the other bike.

When I got back I said I would have it, no messing, I liked the ride so much.

Even better is the bike retails at £599.99 and its the last one in the shop and the 2007 model, which is a better spec than the 2008 model. I ended up getting it for £449 






You can not beat taking them out for a test ride from your LBS. I certainly would not buy blind and order on-line. I am now selling my MTB and this will be my main bike for now.

So for me I have got a nice bike (well I think so) and saved myself £350 too (by not getting the Allez Elite).... what a result, happy days again


----------



## andyfromotley (12 Jun 2008)

cool, nice bike you wont be dissapointed. (but you will want a new one soon..its the law!)

andy


----------



## lonesome_rider (12 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> cool, nice bike you wont be dissapointed. (but you will want a new one soon..its the law!)
> 
> andy


Was really happy with the ride. It was not even on my radar, but its nice to be surprised by something different once in a while.


----------



## lonesome_rider (14 Jun 2008)

Picked the bike this afternoon...very happy with it indeed. All being well I will take her out for her first proper run on Sunday... around the Yorkshire Dales


----------



## andyfromotley (15 Jun 2008)

Well how did you get on?
andy


----------



## lonesome_rider (15 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> Well how did you get on?
> andy


Not been out today apart from to take pics of old bike in back garden.

Fathers day is always crap when you have no parents 

Will get out on it this week though. Think I am going to buy a Garmin Edge 305. PC World are selling them for £99.97 but can I find a store with them in stock.... might as well be free.


----------



## lonesome_rider (16 Jun 2008)

Just got back in from a steady 15 mile ride. In a bit of a mess now though as the pollen count must crazy at the moment and I tend to suffer quite badly from it at times.... just had to take a tablet.

Anyway back to the bike... WOW... I love it, boy does it fly  Very comfy, just need to get used to the 27 gears that are on it 

Can't wait to get me Garmin Edge 305 on it this Wednesday... happy days are here again  Just need some proper summer weather now, as at times the odd black cloud comes over and I don't want my new bike to get wet


----------

